#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE-Mains Advance 2016 Seat Allotment Schedule

## amos.0119

JEE-Mains Advance 2016 Seat Allotment Schedule


Important Notes Regarding 


1. Registration is a simple process where candidates reconfirm a few basic details, viz. gender, state code of eligibility and nationality, and provide their contact details.


2. The number of days of seat acceptance of various rounds is indicative. Actual dates will be published soon. Candidates are advised to visit http://josaa.nic.in for regular updates
on schedule of events.


3. To accept allotted seats, candidates must pay seat acceptance fee and report at the respective reporting centre for document verification. During the scheduled period,
reporting centres will be opened from 10:00 hrs to 17:00 hrs.


4. Withdrawal option is NOT available in the last round of seat acceptance period.


5. Beginning of academic sessions at IITs, ISM, NITs, IIITs (Triple-I-Ts) and Other-GFTIs will be announced in due course of time.


6. Delays or disruptions in service due to breakdown of JoSAA computer servers [due to reasons beyond the control of JoSAA 2016] shall be rectified as early as possible and notified on the web (http://www.jeeadv.ac.in OR http://josaa.nic.in). The decisions of JoSAA 2016 in this regard shall be final and binding. 

The following is the seat allotment scheme for JEE-Mains- Advance 2016







  Similar Threads: JEE-Mains-Advanced 2016 Sixth round seat allotment JEE-Mains-Advanced 2016 Fifth round seat allotment JEE Mains 2016 JoSAA Third round seat allotment result announced JEE-Advanced 2016 First Round Seat Allotment JEE-Mains Advance 2016 Seat Acceptance Fee, Reporting Centre List

----------

